# What is C:\PerfLogs\Admin?



## JohnJSal

Anyone know what this path is for? It's empty and I really don't like it just sitting there. I'm itching to delete it (the whole path, including PerfLogs), but I don't want to make my PC explode.

Thanks,
John


----------



## TFT

Vista and later Performance Logs, not really needed and can be deleted. 
But..... it may not allow you to delete and if it does then Windows may re-create the path on the next boot up.

You won't do any harm by trying.


----------



## JohnJSal

TFT said:


> Vista and later Performance Logs, not really needed and can be deleted.
> But..... it may not allow you to delete and if it does then Windows may re-create the path on the next boot up.
> 
> You won't do any harm by trying.



Thanks. I'll give it a try and hope it doesn't reappear.


----------



## JohnJSal

So far it hasn't returned! How about these files. They are just sitting loose in my C: drive and they are annoying me. 

aaw7boot.txt (a list of "Boot Cleaner" entries)
dlbc.txt (list of lines with "ServerLoadCOM" and "ComClient")
msdia80.dll (???)

Thanks.


----------

